# Shuttering trotz hoher FPS



## Stevyion (4. April 2020)

Grüss euch,

Seit geraumer Zeit droppen meine F
PS in League of Legends bzw schwanken im Bereich von 130-200.Teilweise fühlt es sich auch so an als würde das Bild nachgezogen werden also sehr unflüssig... Spiele auf einem 144hz monitor und hatte sonst keine Probleme..

Meine Hardware.:
Ryzen 2600 @4.1ghz
Asus rog b450-f
16gb ddr4 g-skill @3400mhz
Samsung 840 120gb (system Platte) 
1TB Toshiba HDD
500gb NVMe WD Black
Thermaltake 530Watt

Falls sonst noch Infos gebraucht werden-gerne schreibe ich weitere rein 

Danke schonmal! Freue mich über jede Idee

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Tolotos66 (4. April 2020)

Und keine Graka?
Mal die Ereignisanzeige auslesen.
Unnötige Dienste deaktivieren.
Instabiles RAM-OC.
Wie alt ist das NT und genaue Bezeichnung.
Alle Treiber und UEFI aktuell?
Gruß T.


----------



## muadib (4. April 2020)

Wie wärs, wenn du nebenbei Programme wie MSI Afterburner laufen lässt und dabei alle relevanten Parameter aufzeichnest? Entscheidend sind dann die Momente, in denen das Spiel nicht flüssig ist. 

Ich hatte manchmal auch das Problem, dass Windows meinen 144Hz Monitor wieder auf 60Hz zurückgestellt hat, was beim Spielen sofort auffiel.


----------



## Stevyion (4. April 2020)

Grafikkarte ist eine EVGA gtx 1070 sc
NT ist doch ein Thermaltake Smart RGB 600W
SPR-0600NHSAW
 Netzteil wurde am 6.03.2018 gekauft... 
Treiber und BIOS sind alle auf dem neuesten Stand. 

Danke schonmal werde nochmal ein ram Stresstest laufen lassen
 Gruss Stefan


----------



## Stevyion (4. April 2020)

Msi afterburner benutzte ich zum auslesen...habe durchgehen frametime spikes in relativ regelmäßigen abständen...fps droppen natürlich nur wenn auch etwas auf der Karte passiert...eventuell stärkere cpu?
Gruss Stefan


----------



## muadib (5. April 2020)

Stevyion schrieb:


> Msi afterburner benutzte ich zum auslesen...habe durchgehen frametime spikes in relativ regelmäßigen abständen...fps droppen natürlich nur wenn auch etwas auf der Karte passiert...eventuell stärkere cpu?
> Gruss Stefan



Wenn MSI AFterbruner die fps aufzeichnet, siehst du dann plötlich einen Abfall oder ein starkes Schwanken der fps? Wie lange halten diese Störungen an?

Wenn diese Störungen auftreten, was sagt MSI Afterburner bzgl. der GPU-CPU Temperatur und Auslastung und der DDR4-GDDR Auslastung?

Vielleicht kannst du das auch als Screenshot hier reinstellen.


----------



## Stevyion (5. April 2020)

Habe starke Drops der FPS out of combat richtung 200 gerade gesehen im teamfight sogar bis auf die 110 etwa runter...Screenshot stelle ich jetzt rein aus einer Beispielsituation...


----------



## muadib (6. April 2020)

Afterburner hat auch ein extra Fenster, in dem man sich über einen längeren Zeitraum die Daten anzeigen lassen kann. Die direkte Anzeige im Spiel ist leider nur eine Momentaufnahme und zeigt auch nicht alle interessanten Parameter.

Man kann so nicht erkennen was die ganzen Komponenten zu tun haben, wenn die fps gerade hoch oder niedrig sind.

Du könntest versuchen die Bildwiederholrate auf einen bestimmten Wert zu limitieren, um starke fps Schwankungen zu vermeiden.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2020)

regelmäßig Spikes ist eine Software im Hintergrund.


----------



## Stevyion (6. April 2020)

Okay suche die Einstellung gleich mal.Spiele lieber ohne FPS-Limit damit geringer Inputlag.


----------



## Stevyion (6. April 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> regelmäßig Spikes ist eine Software im Hintergrund.



Hatte mal LatencyMon bentutzt und hohe Inputwerte durch Nvidia Windows Kernel mode driver und Direct X Graphics Kernel auslesen können.Anscheinend stimmt da irgendetwas nicht.


----------

